# A bundle of terror in a womans bedroom



## Fuscus (Feb 28, 2014)

She was terrified of..

You can't get a sense of scale from the photo but imagine a shoe lace cut to the length of your finger.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 28, 2014)

Is that a White Crowned Snake? What a Beauty


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 28, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> Is that a White Crowned Snake? What a Beauty


Yep. This seasons and probably only a few days old. I also found a few more photos


----------



## Sel (Mar 1, 2014)

What a cutie.


----------



## critterguy (Mar 1, 2014)

Very cute, but phobia's are phobia's, if ya got one it doesn't matter how small the thing is that you have the phobia of, I know people that can't even look at a pic of snake let alone see one in the flesh.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 1, 2014)

I want one, they look amazing!


----------

